# Starting a fantasy army



## iquisitor_radical (Feb 3, 2009)

ive played a couple of fantasy games with a small points of HE but decided i didnt like the army and wanted a new one. i have looked around and have narrowed my choices down to three. i have pretty much decided what i want but hoping the word of acualy army players cound concrete my disicion or even bring me to a newlight and feeling of a army

my numba 1 choice: a gnoblar horde army
for all who do not know a gnoblar horde army list came out in WD 310 i think, and are rules for using a all gnoblar army
pros: the list appears to fun and funny to use with lots of wacky rules, i also like to have a different armies than the normal ones(in 40k i play kroot mercs and 13th company:victoryfinaly i love the gnoblar models and this army will give me lots of conversion options and i love converting options
cons:
expensive 2000 points im looking any were between 300-500 dollars:shok:
alot of painting again any were between 200-400 models
alot building same as above
some people wont play these armies i never really understood it because GW made the rules but they only play the "legal" armies

my numba 2 choice
bretonnia
pros:
i love the idea of an all Calvary army
relevantly cheap
easy to use (so i have read)
cheap
fun fluff
cons:
painting 
i don't like the army as much still like it just not as much
one person at my games workshop place refuses to play them

numba 3 choice beastmen
pros:
new rules soon
love the models
love the fluff
cons :
sound hard to play
metal models(hopefully not anymore)
new rules( i have no idea what their rules will be)

so anyone who plays these armies played these armys help me decide?:grin:


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

not sure how a all knoblar army would work but in a oger army there pretty much cannon fodder, but i love the ideal that you want to play a theamed army like that tells me that you an all for the love of the game kinda player, you would be weclome to my group any time:grin:. but if you want a more competative army i would go with the beast men from your choucies. i cant wait till the new book comes out to see what they can do with the newer rules.


----------



## iquisitor_radical (Feb 3, 2009)

beastmen i never really thought of them as competitive but i dont really care if the army is competitive or not i do like to win though.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well i have all three armys you listed (ogers not a all knoblar,, such a cool ideal:grin birts have to hit and kill on the charge or they will be boged down and since all your points are put in to that big unit of knights it brings it down to win or losse on the charge out come.
so beast men would be your more competative option


----------

